# My new maratac strap for my PAM177



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

I've just received a new strap for my PAM177 : I choose a 2-pieces maratac strap from www.broadarrow.net . I think it looks great ! :-!


----------



## MD51 (Mar 12, 2006)

A+++ :-! :-! 

Zulu's r my fav. as well - enjoy!


----------



## pugridiron (Feb 11, 2006)

domingo chavez said:


> I've just received a new strap for my PAM177 : I choose a 2-pieces maratac strap from www.broadarrow.net . I think it looks great ! :-!


That's the first Panerai I have ever seen put on a $10 Maratac strap. Looks pretty cool, especially since it's a brushed case.


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

pugridiron said:


> That's the first Panerai I have ever seen put on a $10 Maratac strap. Looks pretty cool, especially since it's a brushed case.


:gold


----------



## hankr37 (Feb 16, 2006)

domingo chavez said:


> I've just received a new strap for my PAM177 : I choose a 2-pieces maratac strap from www.broadarrow.net . I think it looks great ! :-!


personally, i think it cheapens the look of the watch. a watch that nice deserves some fine leather. at worse, some pam rubber lol.


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

hankr37 said:


> personally, i think it cheapens the look of the watch. a watch that nice deserves some fine leather. at worse, some pam rubber lol.


Panerai were military watches at the start and not precious watches afraid of getting wet and dirty.


----------



## hankr37 (Feb 16, 2006)

domingo chavez said:


> Panerai were military watches at the start and not precious watches afraid of getting wet and dirty.


that may very well be, but their not now. i still think it cheapens the over all look of the watch. this is the reason why i won't use the free velcro strap that comes with some pams, just cause it's too cheap looking. as far as wet and dirty, i use my 186 while doing outdoor work around the house, so mine gets dirty all the time.


----------



## MD51 (Mar 12, 2006)

Its all about your own personal preference - right :-! 

I think the PAM looks great on the Zulu - sporting my C. Avenger now & everyday on the Mara. Zulu & loving it.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

hankr37 said:


> that may very well be, but their not now. i still think it cheapens the over all look of the watch. this is the reason why i won't use the free velcro strap that comes with some pams, just cause it's too cheap looking. as far as wet and dirty, i use my 186 while doing outdoor work around the house, so mine gets dirty all the time.


It's a tool watch, like Rolex Sub!
You could wear it on a cheap rubber band, it would still be a great watch! And as far as I've seen with the paneristi, Panies are like Barbie dolls, they like to change clothes! :-d

Actually, Domingo, it does look great on this Zulu Maratrac :gold


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you Msaint. :thanks 

But my pani is not a barbie doll !!! o|


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

I like the combo. Just like I like wearing a Panerai with flip-flops and bargain basement garbs.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

psikat said:


> I like the combo. Just like I like wearing a Panerai with flip-flops and bargain basement garbs.


:-d that's real life! ;-)


----------



## sntangerbg (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool thread:-! Honestly, I LOVE THE COMBO! the only thing is, if you want to be true to the purpose of the Maratac straps, you have to get the one piece strap. I have both my Tutima and my Seiko Tuna can on one piece black Zulus and love it. 
On the "cheapening" with the Zulus, I agree to disagree. It is a good, functional strap, I use it . On a $3000 or a $400 watch, it is still a FUNCTIONAL strap. 
Yes , PAMS were military watches, they are not any more, sadly enough you are not going to see them on the wrists of soldiers or divers, while the Rollies are still seen in the field. PAMs are not really "legible" compared with other tool watches, most of them lack bezels, minute markings and the predominant choice to wear them on leather is very informative what kind of use they get....that said one thay I will probably geat a PAM and will beat the heck out of it , just like any of the other watches I own. And I understand that PAM keeps it historically connected, but......you can keep a divers or a military watch in the past for so long, and I think Panerai has been sticking to the past long enough. If they continue going this route they will go the route that Longines has taken--a company with great achievements in the past that never moved in the future.


----------



## amanda (Dec 1, 2006)

The colour of the zulu is great... but the thickness or lack there of that strap would drive me bonkas on a watch as heavy as a Panerai.

How does it wear for you? I personally love the Greg Stevens straps, nice and thick and support such a heavy watch really well.


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

amanda said:


> The colour of the zulu is great... but the thickness or lack there of that strap would drive me bonkas on a watch as heavy as a Panerai.
> 
> How does it wear for you? I personally love the Greg Stevens straps, nice and thick and support such a heavy watch really well.


The maratac straps are straight enough to be used on a panerai. That's just an alternative sommer strap. It allows me to ge swimming with my pani. The rest of the time, I wear it with the OEM croco strap or a ostrich one.



















I really love the greg stegens strap but I'm afraid that the watcht won't fit under my shirt arm anymore.

The strap I really love is the anaconda from texstraps, but again I think you can only wear it with short arms.


----------



## Lia (Feb 11, 2006)

domingo chavez said:


> I've just received a new strap for my PAM177 : I choose a 2-pieces maratac strap ... I think it looks great ! :-!


I like the color on that strap... just curious, how well does it hold the weight and the bulkiness of the Panerai? The question has probably been asked already so maybe I should read on through first... :think: *note to self: stop being lazy Lia...*


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Lia said:


> I like the color on that strap... just curious, how well does it hold the weight and the bulkiness of the Panerai? The question has probably been asked already so maybe I should read on through first... :think: *note to self: stop being lazy Lia...*


Maratac strap are much more thicker and stiffer than any other NATO/zulu straps. That's why it perfectly goes on a panerai.


----------



## KVD90 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats such an awesome look


----------



## M.A.B. (Feb 13, 2007)

*Looks GREAT Bro!*

I think one of those Desert Tan Zulu's might look just as great mounted on my 55D with its sweet brown tobacco dial. Thanks for the pictures my friend, it helped with my decision....especially the wrist shots. All the best, Mark


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Looks GREAT Bro!*



M.A.B. said:


> I think one of those Desert Tan Zulu's might look just as great mounted on my 55D with its sweet brown tobacco dial. Thanks for the pictures my friend, it helped with my decision....especially the wrist shots. All the best, Mark


You're welcome. ;-)


----------



## domingo chavez (Mar 20, 2007)

Some new pics...









































































All my straps :


----------



## AeroScott (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics! I love the Maratacs; I use them on my Kobold & need to buy a couple for my Rolex Sub. These are the first ones I've seen on a PAM, and 
I think they really bring out the "tool watch" roots. Nice job!


----------

